# Rescued Rats need homes



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

FemalesNami & Jubilee- ...Nami is a himilayin top ear. Jubilee is a blue bareback with head spot. They are bonded pair. Adoption fee $20 for pairSqueak, Sasha and Sadie- Squeak is a black Berkshire top ear. Sasha is a black top ear. Sadie is a Siamese. Top ear. Adoption fee $30 for trio.MalesMaverick and Major- Siamese top ear. Adoption fee $20Shadow & Dusk- black Berkshire dumbos. One or both may be rex coat. Adoption fee $20Channing & Statham- both mink, one top ear rex and other one dumbo standard coat. Adoption fee $20All the females get along with each other. All the males get along with each other. So multiple pairs can be adopted together without worries of fighting.


----------



## Tierney (Jul 20, 2016)

Location? Country?


----------

